# Fangmeldung Wichtig



## Jupiter (23. August 2013)

Hallo ich bin neu im board und werde bald meinen Angelschein machen. :k Doch jetzt stellt sich mir schon die erste Frage ;+
Ich habe mal von einer Fangliste gehört .
Muss ich da alle Fische eintragen die ich geangelt habe oder nur die die ich aus dem Wasser entnehme????;+;+

Bitte um dringende Hilfe.


----------



## TS33 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

na denn mal los...klärt ihn auf=)#q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

Ganz wichtig, nur die, welche du entnimmst!|uhoh:


----------



## Stulle (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

das was der verein dem du evtl beitrits von dir verlangt also meist endnommene fische und ggf angeltage#h


----------



## dexter_88 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

also bei uns ist es so (in sachsen) wir haben ein Erlaubnisschein auch Fangbuch genannt, wir müssen dort wenn wir angeln gehen vorab das Datum und die Gewässernummer eintragen.

Wenn ich dann einen Fisch fange und ihn mitnehme z.b.: einen karpfen von 50cm muss ich dies einschreiben nachdem ich ihn im setzkescher bzw. waidgerecht getötet habe.

Als beispiel steht bei mir dann

20.08. (Datum) D07 - 101 (Gewässernummer) K (karpfen) 50cm

hoffe dir geholfen zu haben


----------



## Zufallsfänger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

Ich bin u.a. auch Fischereiaufseher in Nordrhein - Westfalen, Kreis Wesel. In meinem Pflichtenbuch ist aufgeführt, was ich  kontrollieren darf bzw. muss. Da steht mit Sicherheit weder ein Fangbuch noch eine Fangliste drin. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Fangbuch/-Liste deine ganz private Sache. Falls du Vereinsmitglied bist, erkundige dich bitte bei deinem Verein, mit welchem Strafgeld du rechnen musst, falls du eine Fangliste nicht abgibst. Und geh' angeln, angeln, angeln...


----------



## u-see fischer (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

Wie Zufallsfänger schon schrieb, eine gesetzliche Pflicht zum führen eines Fangbuchs besteht eigendlich nicht.
Das führen eines Fangbuchs ist dann immer Vereins bzw. Gewässerabhänig. 

Ich hatte z.B. mal eine (sonder)Genehmigung zum angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch. Die Genemigung war dann auch mit Auflagen wie z.B. das Führen eines Fangbuchs, vrbunden. Dort mußten die Angeltage, die gefangenen Fische und die entnommenen Fische jeweils ersichtlich eingetragen werden.

Also, wenn das Führen eines Fangbuchs gefordert wird, einfach nachfragen was eingetragen werden muß.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*



TS33 schrieb:


> na denn mal los...klärt ihn auf=)#q


 

War für dich wohl zu schwierig? #q


----------



## xnglxr 2000 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

|good:


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (24. August 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

Bei uns wird das so gehandhabt, dass du in dein Fangbuch die entnommenen Fische einträgst, damit dein Verein beim nächsten Besatz weiß, wieviele entnommen wurden, sodass sie dementsprechend wieder die angemessene Zahl neuer Fische besetzen können. Würdest dir meines Erachtens also selbst einen Gefallen tun, wenn du - falls der Verein das fordert - ehrlich buchführst.
MfG Renko


Achja, um Brassen etc. geht es wohl nicht. Der Bestand reguliert sich wohl von selbst.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

:m:m:m

Genau, und dann sagst Du uns noch wo Du geangelt hast, 
bzw. wo Du eingetragen hast, dass Du in einer Woche 45 Zander gefangen hast, dann wissen wir, wo wir nächstes Jahr angeln gehen, wenn die ordentlich nachgesetzt haben.


:m:m:m


----------



## Rudelgurke (12. September 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

Also bei uns in Bayern musst des immer reinschreiben. Wennst im Verein bist ins Fangbüchlein und wennst nur eine Tageskarte hast, dann eben auf die Tageskarte. Ist Pflicht und wird auch so kontrolliert. Und zwar sobald du den Fisch gefangen hast.
Grund: Wie schon beschrieben, der zuständige Verein möcht seinen Besatz kennen und soll natürlich das Be********n verhindern, zwecks maximaler Fischzahl. Daher eben auch direkt nach Fang einzutragen.

Aber das ist in fast allen andern Bundesländern etwas simpler. Bayern ist da insgesamt strenger. Angefangen beim Schein.
Auf deine Frage: Fisch raus, und ins Fangbuch rein, feddich.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (13. September 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Am Besten immer eine Menge Zander, Schleien was auch immer eintragen, dann wird nachbesetzt |supergri



Das wäre mir ehrlich mal einen Versuch wert :-D


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*



Renko1211 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir ehrlich mal einen Versuch wert :-D


 


Umkehrschluss:

Bei so einem hohen Fischbestand brauchen wir nicht zu 
besetzen. :m


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (13. September 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

Auch wieder wahr. Verdammt :-D


----------



## Gardenfly (13. September 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Umkehrschluss:
> 
> Bei so einem hohen Fischbestand brauchen wir nicht zu
> besetzen. :m



Dann schreien aber die Nichtlosgeher nach verschärfungen der Fangbeschränkungen.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (14. September 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldung Wichtig*

Wenn mans so betrachtet, kann man sich die ganze Sache auch schenken. Irgendwer meckert immer..


----------

